# Linux/Mac base



## lilkdub503 (Jun 1, 2010)

I use Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, and I have read around the forum, and far too many times Mac users and Linux users are assed out of a lot of things. I know there is a thread on CCT for Linux, but I thought there should be a base of information and discussion about workarounds for cubing software and such.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 1, 2010)

People have so much against Mac users here. It's annoying.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 1, 2010)

I use the graphical version of acube for 3x3x3 algs, clement's solver for 4x4x4 algs and qqtimer for timing stuff.

I don't know why you'd need anything else.

VirtualBox is fine if you need to use cube explorer or similar though.

iasimp1997: bawwwwww


----------



## blade740 (Jun 1, 2010)

I use linux and I've never had any problem with cubing software. A lot of cube software is in Java. JAcube and CCT run perfectly for me. I run sq1optim in wine all the time, and it works great. I just tried cubeexplorer (which I really never use ever, but I know people do) and it too works in wine.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 1, 2010)

Boot camp.


----------



## shelley (Jun 1, 2010)

Wine moar.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 1, 2010)

Mac OS X.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 1, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Boot camp.



The only reason why I want a mac is so I can tri-boot


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 1, 2010)

shelley said:


> Wine moar.



Wine moar.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 1, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I use the graphical version of acube for 3x3x3 algs, clement's solver for 4x4x4 algs and qqtimer for timing stuff.
> 
> I don't know why you'd need anything else.
> 
> ...



VirtualBox! <3

*W*ine
*I*s
*N*ot an
*E*mulator
(But works great for me, just sharing a backronym.)


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 1, 2010)

Dude, have you used the Guest OS addons? If not, do eet. Seamless mode is beyond slick.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm doing seamless right now, I love it.~
.-.


----------



## brunson (Jun 1, 2010)

Relevant: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/06/01/google-bans-microsoft-win_n_595783.html


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 1, 2010)

brunson said:


> Relevant




...is it?


----------



## martin8768 (Jun 1, 2010)

hurray for dual booting windows and linux and boot camp'd macs


----------



## brunson (Jun 2, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > Relevant
> ...


Yes. Windows is a blight on civilization.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, that was a pretty idiotic thing for you to say.


----------



## Arkwell (Nov 8, 2011)

*Make Cube Explorer work on a Mac?*

Guys, how do I make Cube Explorer work on a Mac?


----------



## hr.mohr (Nov 8, 2011)

You should look into bootcamp and/or parallels.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 8, 2011)

Runs just fine with Wine.


----------



## hr.mohr (Nov 8, 2011)

I feel dumb for not trying to run wine on my mac. Goodbye windows partition.


----------



## transatlantic (May 27, 2015)

VirtualBox! <3

*W*ine
*I*s
*N*ot an
*E*mulator
(But works great for me, just sharing a backronym.)[/QUOTE]

do you know how to se use wine for badmephisto's OLL Trainer on a mac? I've tried other windows based cubing software and it works just fine, but that program does not. thanks


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 28, 2015)

transatlantic said:


> VirtualBox! <3
> 
> *W*ine
> *I*s
> ...



Wine should work pretty easily

If not, you can try this packaged Wine version.


----------



## transatlantic (May 29, 2015)

*Wine for badmephisto's OLL trainer?*



Lucas Garron said:


> Wine should work pretty easily
> 
> If not, you can try this packaged Wine version.



hey can you give me that link to that wine version again? that link just sent me to another forum. thanks


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 29, 2015)

transatlantic said:


> hey can you give me that link to that wine version again? that link just sent me to another forum. thanks



It should link to another thread on this forum. I don't want to copy the download link from that thread to here, in case it ever needs to get updated.


----------



## transatlantic (May 30, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> It should link to another thread on this forum. I don't want to copy the download link from that thread to here, in case it ever needs to get updated.



that just shows a link/download for cube explorer, not wine. I'm just trying to open badmephestos OLL trainer on my mac. but thank you for your help so far, i appreciate you taking the time


----------

